# Is the Antigona over?



## shopaholicnyc10

I’ve always loved the Antigona and thought about getting a fun color in the mini size for the summer but is the Antigona over? I feel like it might be dated now and was a hot bag maybe 5 years ago?


----------



## JenJBS

https://www.purseblog.com/purseblog-asks/which-designer-bag-are-you-ready-to-say-goodbye-to/

This is an old PurseBlog post talking about that very question. Over 100 comments as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## shopaholicnyc10

JenJBS said:


> https://www.purseblog.com/purseblog-asks/which-designer-bag-are-you-ready-to-say-goodbye-to/
> 
> This is an old PurseBlog post talking about that very question. Over 100 comments as well. Hope this helps.


 Super helpful! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## inverved

Earlier this year, I sold my mini Antigona in black and do not regret it one bit.

I have actually gone through all sizes of the Antigona over many years before deciding to move them on... Medium > Small > Mini.

I think I just fell out of love with them as time went on and in particular found the medium too big, heavy and unstructured, found the small too similar to my Birkin in terms of function, plus found it to be too boxy when carried over the shoulder and I got rid of the mini as I had too many small crossbody bags in black (and also decided to sell my Gucci Soho Disco in black around the same time). Plus the mini sits really high and strangely on your hip as a crossbody.

If you're not sure, take your time to find a bag that works for you and you won't worry about whether it will look dated.

If you want to go ahead with the Antigona, I would go either the pre-loved route or buy it heavily discounted via an online retailer, as it doesn't retain its value if you decide to sell it later.

I think the Antigona looks best in the small size.


----------



## IntheOcean

I would say the Antigona is definitely not as popular as it once was.

But it's a classic bag, in my opinion. It's sleek and elegant, even in a fun color. The mini is quite roomy for its size. If you like it, then I think you should go ahead and buy it.


----------



## snowbubble

I have the Antigona in the shiny black leather in the small, which I still love as it is really practical and the quality is excellent. IMO since its so minimalistic and simple it doesn't date too much in a neutral color or in a color you love and never get tired of.

I would have to agree with the other posters, it is definitely not a trendy piece anymore. I would recommend you get it only if you like the bag aesthetics, and don't plan on reselling.


----------



## Talia1801

I just bought one, so I hope not 

It took me a few years to warm up to the bag but recently i’ve been obsessing over it so when I saw one on sale i ordered it (the shiny black leather in the small size). I think the bag looks timeless and modern at the same time


----------



## amandacasey

Yes


----------



## baghag91

shopaholicnyc10 said:


> I’ve always loved the Antigona and thought about getting a fun color in the mini size for the summer but is the Antigona over? I feel like it might be dated now and was a hot bag maybe 5 years ago?


I like their fun colours, I say go for it if you like them - I never liked them & am much more of a Pandora wanter... then I saw the mini one that (cringe) Olivia Jade has and I actually like them.


----------



## Koke

Not yet, but let's see.


----------



## averagejoe

No, it's not. They just released a new Soft Antigona:


----------



## dignatius

I don't think so.   I carried my Black Smooth Small Antigona to a nice restaurant Thanksgiving dinner last year and my husband told me that he saw a bunch of women eyeing my bag as they passed by.   The hostess even commented on it as we were leaving.

It's a crowd of LV Neverfull & Speedys where I live  (Atlanta) so the Ant automatically stands out.


----------



## snowbubble

averagejoe said:


> No, it's not. They just released a new Soft Antigona:


Oooo I kinda like it... that purple is gorgeous.


----------



## averagejoe

snowbubble said:


> Oooo I kinda like it... that purple is gorgeous.


I kind of like it, too. Those two long "tails" is interesting. Not sure how they relate to the original, though.


----------



## M1182

I don't think so, it's not a trendy piece no, but people are definitely still buying them especially the mini ones. I feel like that's like saying is the Fendi Peek-A -Boo over.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

The Antigona has such a unique, distinctive shape and style, and there is no other bag that I can think of that is similar.  It is more of a classic bag at this point, and yes, people are still buying it.  It's a gorgeous bag.  I'm especially drawn to the small and mini size, and I think the Antigona is here to stay.


----------



## Quigs

I own the small Antigona in khaki. It's the perfect size and a timeless classic.


----------



## vodense

I sold my mini in black smooth/shiny leather last year because I just didn't reach for it anymore. I had it for 4 years and it looked pristine, the leather was really durable and had no scratches. And I don't baby my bags. It was my go to daily bag for the first couple of years. 
I would say if you like the style then I would totally recommend it! It has been one of the best bags I have owned. But here where I live it's really outdated (and it ended up serving the same purpose as my Loewe Puzzle). However, the mini is a great size! It's roomier than you would think.


----------



## Anesthestia

I don't own an antigona since it's heavy to me, the only size I can bear the weight of is the mini, and I already have too many mini bags  
However, I absolutely love the look of it. The top handles and overall shape make it a very classic-looking bag, imo, and very versatile for casual wear OR work.


----------



## Moniqq

I love the mini antigona in goatskin leather, not because it's trendy but it's durable and classic. I don't think it will go out of style, it's the perfect bag for professionals.


----------



## CanadianAbroad

I still love it. I have the medium. It’s a great carry-all, perfect for my business wear but can also makes jeans look a little edgy. I did buy mine pre-loved for about half the retail cost.


----------



## beautycase

I bought just 2 years ago a antigona in the Mini size in classic Black Colour. And I still love it and use it if I am going for a slightly bigger crossbody bag. You can easily put a small water bottle inside it. I also love how it doesn’t scream LOGO, so nobody knows at the first sight that it’s a designer bag. And yes I mean you see popular bags like, Chanel classic flap, birkin, speedy, neverfull, multi Pochette all over the Internet, so it’s kinda nice having a piece that’s not going viral, just my opinion.


----------



## JenJBS

beautycase said:


> I bought just 2 years ago a antigona in the Mini size in classic Black Colour. And I still love it and use it if I am going for a slightly bigger crossbody bag. You can easily put a small water bottle inside it. I also love how it doesn’t scream LOGO, so nobody knows at the first sight that it’s a designer bag. And yes I mean you see popular bags like, Chanel classic flap, birkin, speedy, neverfull, multi Pochette all over the Internet, so it’s kinda nice having a piece that’s not going viral, just my opinion.



Yeah. I love how people say 'I love your bag' or 'what a beautiful bag', rather than... Oh! A *insert bag name/brad*. To me it shows the bag, not the name, is what they (and I) love and appreciate. And easily professional enough for work.


----------



## whitew0lf

I love the Antigona look & would definitely purchase one if I have the means to. I think you shouldn't need to worry about if it's "over" or "outdated" as long as YOU love the bag!


----------



## randr21

whitew0lf said:


> I love the Antigona look & would definitely purchase one if I have the means to. I think you shouldn't need to worry about if it's "over" or "outdated" as long as YOU love the bag!



This should be our official tagline on tpf.


----------



## bigverne28

Bought my black Antigona medium smooth leather preloved and it’s my favourite everyday work bag.

I agree it’s heavier than most bags, but for work it’s great and fits my laptop. I got mine for a quarter of the retail price because the lining was in pretty bad shape and torn in places, so I bought an insert which took care of that issue. The exterior however was almost pristine and still is with daily use.

Love it and use it more than my LV Neverfulls, which to me have become almost like a uniform as so many people on my commute (pre-covid) have them. I have nothing against NFs as I own two in the white Kusama print and Epi denim.

If you love the bag don’t worry if it’s still in or not. It’s about what you think and feel confident carrying. I hope you join the club as it’s a beautiful and classic piece IMO!


----------



## gjeangenie

I love my Antigona (I have a medium black and a red small) and am considering purchasing the new Soft Antigonas as it looks more casual and casual is definitely the trend.  It's a classic look and shape and I feel it's timeless.  I can't say the same for the YSL Muse bag though.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

I wasn' a fan of the regular Antigona , but this one stole my heart
It's the small


----------



## ConsciFashion

Hi. I'm contemplating investing in either an Antigona Mini or an Alma BB. From an investment and longevity perspective which one makes most sense? I like the Antigona (classic not soft) but don't want to buy something that's dying out.


----------



## randr21

gjeangenie said:


> I love my Antigona (I have a medium black and a red small) and am considering purchasing the new Soft Antigonas as it looks more casual and casual is definitely the trend.  It's a classic look and shape and I feel it's timeless.  I can't say the same for the YSL Muse bag though.



Pendulum is swinging towards bigger and less structured so the soft ant is very timely. Can't wait to see reveals and reviews posted. Btw, love my med ants still.


----------



## HKsai

ConsciFashion said:


> Hi. I'm contemplating investing in either an Antigona Mini or an Alma BB. From an investment and longevity perspective which one makes most sense? I like the Antigona (classic not soft) but don't want to buy something that's dying out.


I would say Alma if I’m just answering your question. I mean my preference would be Alma but Antigona for the bigger size. I don’t think mini Antigona looks that special or good.


----------



## beautycase

ConsciFashion said:


> Hi. I'm contemplating investing in either an Antigona Mini or an Alma BB. From an investment and longevity perspective which one makes most sense? I like the Antigona (classic not soft) but don't want to buy something that's dying out.


I own a antigona Mini in Black and i love it to death. But an Alma would be also nice. Both are great. If you want something decent not branded too much go for antigona if you want the LV go for Alma. Quality is great on both.


----------



## beautycase

Pollie-Jean said:


> I wasn' a fan of the regular Antigona , but this one stole my heart
> It's the small


Honestly Beautiful!!!


----------



## ConsciFashion

HKsai said:


> I would say Alma if I’m just answering your question. I mean my preference would be Alma but Antigona for the bigger size. I don’t think mini Antigona looks that special or good.





beautycase said:


> I own a antigona Mini in Black and i love it to death. But an Alma would be also nice. Both are great. If you want something decent not branded too much go for antigona if you want the LV go for Alma. Quality is great on both.



Thank you both for weighing in. I was just wondering in terms of longevity. Antigona has been around for a decade but every few years I keep reading about how it's died and then it comes back again. So got a bit confused. I only buy bags which are classics and have longevity since don't really have the patience to sell.

Alma I guess is something that's a proven classic. I have a PM in vernis. Thinking will just get a BB now as well to serve the crossbody bag itch. If the Antigona does eventually die at least I'll know the Alma isn't likely to.


----------



## bigverne28

Not sure why it matters. Shouldn’t it be about which bag you prefer, are confident carrying and is it fit for purpose rather than if it’s still in fashion. What you love today maybe different in 5 or 10, 15 years from now. It’s pretty hard to judge now how you’ll feel about any bag in the future and if it will still have broad appeal. The Alma is a structured bag like the antigona, but at the moment soft, big and less structured bags are the trend, but this will change. Good luck with your choice. Both are lovely bags.


----------



## ConsciFashion

bigverne28 said:


> Not sure why it matters. Shouldn’t it be about which bag you prefer, are confident carrying and is it fit for purpose rather than if it’s still in fashion. What you love today maybe different in 5 or 10, 15 years from now. It’s pretty hard to judge now how you’ll feel about any bag in the future and if it will still have broad appeal. The Alma is a structured bag like the antigona, but at the moment soft, big and less structured bags are the trend, but this will change. Good luck with your choice. Both are lovely bags.


I get where you're coming from but I like to keep the money I spend on bags in circulation and as investment-oriented as possible. What I spend on bags is money I can spare after taking care of savings, investments etc but I still don't like to lose it completely. I do have a few vintage bags which I've kept around because I knew I'll use them forever no matter the trend but otherwise I don't like having something in my closet generally which I can't convert to cash were I to fall out of love with it and feel like buying something new. It's about minimising how much "new" money you're putting into your collection. Just economic common sense. Am not too emotional about my bags.
Plus am not "in love" with either bag. Just looking to buy one for utility which will be used occassionally so don't see the point of making a sunk investment.


----------



## bigverne28

ConsciFashion said:


> I get where you're coming from but I like to keep the money I spend on bags in circulation and as investment-oriented as possible. What I spend on bags is money I can spare after taking care of savings, investments etc but I still don't like to lose it completely. I do have a few vintage bags which I've kept around because I knew I'll use them forever no matter the trend but otherwise I don't like having something in my closet generally which I can't convert to cash were I to fall out of love with it and feel like buying something new. It's about minimising how much "new" money you're putting into your collection. Just economic common sense. Am not too emotional about my bags.
> Plus am not "in love" with either bag. Just looking to buy one for utility which will be used occassionally so don't see the point of making a sunk investment.



I understand where you’re coming from. I have some vintage pieces that I love, but if decide to sell can make money on, but no plans to right now. Antigona seems to keep its resale price, but the Alma in this respect would probably hold it more. Post pics when you’ve decided!


----------



## tbestes

I bought and sold a couple of medium Antigonas because they were TOO structured for me (and I like my structured bags). Found them too hard to get in and out of. BUT...I just bought a new-to-me Antigona medium in orange that had lost some of its structure and it feels perfect to me. And at about a third of retail I'm satisfied with the gamble.


----------



## randr21

tbestes said:


> I bought and sold a couple of medium Antigonas because they were TOO structured for me (and I like my structured bags). Found them too hard to get in and out of. BUT...I just bought a new-to-me Antigona medium in orange that had lost some of its structure and it feels perfect to me. And at about a third of retail I'm satisfied with the gamble.



Love a gamble that pays off at that price. Sometimes bags are a journey. Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## Pinoychopsticks

I have my antigona for years and even though Its been so long since I last worn her, I still love her. I have the mini and I love how it can be casual and classy at the same time. I think its a Safe classic


----------



## natalieh38

I’ve had the Alma bb and mini antigona. Mini antigona is the prettiest “mini” bag IMO. I was obsessed with LV for 4.5 years, and I wasn’t happy with anything I had except for one. Turns out most of my purchases were Instagram or YouTube or “investment resale” purposes which bit me in the a$$ anyways. I started branching out to other brands, and now I have timeless me classics that I actually genuinely love. Antigona is a classic, whether you like it or not doesn’t change facts.


----------



## dignatius

Just wore my small Antigona to the office today and my manager commented on how pretty it is.  In my area, it's LV all the way so the Ant stands out from the crowd.


----------

